# Wonder Mill Jr Deluxe



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

KICKS BUTT!!!! this is great! 

yeah it's a little bit of a shoulder workout and all I'm doing is making flour out of my dehydrated eggs, but this is perfect! No Grid, No Problem!!! Dak is eating scrambled eggs for breakfast in the PAW! :woohoo:


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

:congrat::congrat:

Love mine too!


----------



## lilmissy0740 (Mar 7, 2011)

That was my Christmas present. Cant wait to use it.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

One of my better investments.


----------



## WWhermit (Mar 1, 2012)

Trying to set up an electric motor for mine. Hard work doing it manually!


----------

